# Forum standards and behaviour



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Your right to use the gtr register


Umm, you don't have any.

Blow Dog operates this forum at no cost to the user and for the benefit of owners and enthusiasts. It is supported by Tuners and Traders who pay for banner advertising. 

WE WILL NOT TOLERATE THREAD CRAPPING IN THE TRADER SECTION!!!

Standards have slipped dramatically over recent months and a few users are, frankly, taking the piss. This place is not a free-for-all folks, can we can get things back on track please.

So, just to recap on a few basic forum rules

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/67047-thread-crapping-sale-forum.html?highlight=crapping

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/27354-attn-n00bs-idiots.html?highlight=noobs

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/13251-traders-note.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/5425-users-note.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/30215-courtesy-note.html



And please help us to help you

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/64489-reporting-posts-bad-traders-help-mod-team.html


Thank You.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

make this one a sticky?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

rasonline said:


> make this one a sticky?



Perv  :chuckle:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Sadly, this needs a bump.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Bring back the ban hammer!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Mook, none of the links are working in the first post??????


.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

WE've just upgraded the forum software, looks like the link forwarding isn't working, i'll report it.

mook


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> WE've just upgraded the forum software, looks like the link forwarding isn't working, i'll report it.


JUST BAN THEM .....


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Well said Mook.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Bump, ffs.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

I'm sure there is forum guidance on thread 'bumping'


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

lol Howsie. Sadly this one needs bumping occasionally.

In addition to Mookistar's post above...

The swear filter is there for a reason. *DO NOT* circumvent it by substituting characters, etc.

*DO NOT* post pics which contain words that you know are in the swear filter.

Thanks.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

moleman said:


> The swear filter is there for a reason. *DO NOT* circumvent it by substituting characters, etc.



sorry


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

You bad man, you're going to hell.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

moleman said:


> Bump, ffs.


Acronyms are acceptable though?

Just kidding.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Do I have to swear to get my PM's back?

Or the ability to PM at all?

Or the ability to create a thread?

Or just find a decent software engineer who can write quality code?

Or does suggesting such things constitute heresy under the new infraction rules?

Your ever so humble servant,
DaveG


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

dunno what happened there Dave, should be working now though

mook


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Mike,

:bowdown1:

It works now! :thumbsup:

I feel whole again........

DaveG


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

ATCO said:


> Mike,
> 
> :bowdown1:
> 
> ...


:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

Mick


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

can I just bump this thread. There's been so much mudslinging the last few weeks, as well as a generally unwelcoming feel to the forum for new members.

The search function is rubbish, so please extend tolerance to newbies asking seemingly obvious questions.

Please also respect the traders on this forum. Their support is the reason the forum survives. If you dislike their product or prices, it's not for you to say so in public. If you have a genuine bad experience with a trader, please contact admin to seek advice on the best way to proceed. If you feel a trader is behaving in an unfit manner, please report their posts.

I genuinely want to see standards improve on here and need the full support of all our users to do so.

One last word, users found to be opening new accounts to bait, manipulate or generally wind users up, will be banned. 

Thanks all

Mook


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 30, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> The search function is rubbish,


May i add as a suggestion or tip to use the Google site search function, on google you enter this in the textbox and then your words of choise.

site:gtr.co.uk

For example,

site:gtr.co.uk r34 changing oils

Besides great feedback on matching words, it takes recently replied threads into account when listing results.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

I agree Mook....this has been the way things have become for quite some time now. It seems, in my opinion, a vicious circle as noob (or indeed not so noob) searches forum for answer to a question...is presented with rather ineffective search results...then posts up their question in a new thread to be met with, in most cases, a sarky comment anout using the search function first.
I myself have been the victim of the forum search facility and it sucks BIG TIME... I truly believe that if the search function was improved then the users would be able to have their question answered (most of the time) therefore keeping the bloodpressure of certain other users at an acceptable level. It may be that while a question may have been covered before, there may be a different spin or other factor that makes starting a new thread perfectly reasonable.
As has been said before in another thread, a forum will after a while (and especially a car forum) get to the point where MOST questions have been covered. The forum can either stagnate and become an archive or we accept the fact that new owners and forum users may ask questions that have been covered before. In such cases, I will tend to reanswer the questions where i can or provide some positive input rather than berate the person.

I can see where the comments of being 'unfriendly' and 'hostile' come from and it IS worrying...unfortunately this perceived hostility and unfriendliness is only demonstrated by literally a handful of users. These users do actually provide good input from time to time but they need to understand that their actions (while im sure well intended) are giving the forum a reputation, and not a good one at that.

New users need to be mollycoddled for a bit and i try to do my bit and welcome new folks to the forum. Going off on one and appearing unfriendly only serves to send out the completely wrong signals IMHO. They need to remember that they were noobs once themselves and show a bit of humility.

However, having a useable and effective search facility can only serve to enhance the forum and mitigate, for some part, the sometimes scathing responses to low post-count users questions..

TT


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I totally agree.

The search facility is being looked into

I am also keen to restore some of the respect back into the forum. One way of doing this is to actively encourage more technical input from our users. If we can get a tuner to provide datalogs, Dyno sheets matched with full test conditions, controlled modification testing, i believe we can get the forum back to the levels it enjoyed when the RB26 was being pushed to it's limits for the first time.

I'll sort the search facility, am actively signing up a wide range of Trades from all different backgrounds, and hopefully we can make this place exciting and innovative enough that people will be too busy reading to be rude 

mook


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

have a look at this 

Google Custom Search - Site search and more

Anders


----------

